# The WiFi Anova Drummie cook



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 17, 2017)

Was hoping to post this in the soon to be new Sous Vide Forum, but it's not ready yet I guess. So here we go. 

Nothing fancy joust a handful of drummies. 

I marinated them over night in Alabama White Sauce. 

Pretty simple just mix this all together

1 1/2 Cups of Mayo
1/4 cup of white vinegar
1 garlic clove minced
1 Tbs coarse ground pepper
1 Tbs spicy brown mustard
1 tsp sugar
1 tsp salt
2 tsp horseradish

According to multiple sites and places it seems that drumsticks and thighs do best at 165 in the water for 3-4 hours. So that's what we're going to do. 

Got the wifi and the blue tooth connected and the pot warming up. 



























More in four! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tropics (Jan 17, 2017)

I have a good seat

Richie


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jan 17, 2017)

You got me at Alabama White Sauce. :-O

Im in!


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 17, 2017)

Can't wait to see this!  I still have my Anova in the box.  Want to thaw out some rib eyes that I already have sealed.   quick question that maybe you can help me with. How big of a container can the Anova successfully circulate water in?   So if I wanted to do a large piece of meat.  Say a butt or rib roast?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 17, 2017)

I think that temp may be a little high Case.

My app says:

Rare 140 for 90 - 120 minutes

Ideal 148-156 for 2 to 5 hours

For shredding 160-170 for 8 to 12 hours.

I think I would go with the ideal setting, but we are all experimenting with this.

Hope it turns out well for you!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 17, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> I think that temp may be a little high Case.
> 
> 
> My app says:
> ...




Al, I went with KenJi Lopez's recommendation for temp on drummies. And time up to 4 hours. 

I guess we'll see. He is the Guru of food science, I guess! 

As you say it's all an experiment! 

Haven't seen anyone use Alabama White sauce here forever! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 17, 2017)

worktogthr said:


> Can't wait to see this!  I still have my Anova in the box.  Want to thaw out some rib eyes that I already have sealed.   quick question that maybe you can help me with. How big of a container can the Anova successfully circulate water in?   So if I wanted to do a large piece of meat.  Say a butt or rib roast?




I suppose it depends on how well The container is insulated and the wattage of the device. Mine is 900 watts. The pot I am using retains heat well. 

I will be doing this as I have 2 of these and I only use one for canoeing.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 17, 2017)

Nice.

I have the same Anova.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 17, 2017)

nepas said:


> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same Anova.




So far mine seems to be working. Both the Bluetooth and wifi work. Water is steaming so I guess all is well! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dls1 (Jan 17, 2017)

worktogthr said:


> Can't wait to see this!  I still have my Anova in the box.  Want to thaw out some rib eyes that I already have sealed.   quick question that maybe you can help me with. How big of a container can the Anova successfully circulate water in?   So if I wanted to do a large piece of meat.  Say a butt or rib roast?


The maximum it's rated for is 5 gallons unless, as DS inferred, you have a very well insulated container.

For larger items such as roasts, I use a Cambro 12X18X9 polycarbonate container which holds 4.75 gallons.

BTW, if you're impatient for those rib eyes, just throw them in frozen. I do it frequently. Determine your time based upon the thickness of the steaks, and add around 30% to it. Works perfectly every time.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 17, 2017)

Okay so just to put this thing to the test, I decided to add a chicken breast. 

Dropped the temp to 146. Left the pack of drummies in, which are done. 

We'll let this roll until the wife comes home. 

Oh yeah she still hasn't seen this yet...

If all ya alls don't hear from me, I'm sure there'll be good deals on smoking stuff at an estate sale soon! 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 17, 2017)

30 minutes until the sides are done!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 17, 2017)

Okay, anyone know how to make the timer stop beeping when time is up? 

Nothing in the app to do that, and can't find anything on the machine!!! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dls1 (Jan 17, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Okay, anyone know how to make the timer stop beeping when time is up?
> 
> Nothing in the app to do that, and can't find anything on the machine!!!
> 
> ...


From the look of your last photo, you may be a little low on water. If that's not the cause, unplug the unit, and call it a night. At the high temp you were cooking, you were done a long time ago. No harm will come.


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks so much everyone for filling me in.  Now back to the show!  Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 17, 2017)

Okay so here's the results. 

The tater tots and cauliflower were spot on fantastic! Tots out of the bag. Cauliflower sliced and roasted while
The tots cooked. 

The chicken... 

The Alabama white sauce was great. Could've used some more zing, and when I've used it before when grilling it had that snap. Not so much using the Sous vide. 

The breast. 

Good. definitely moist, melt
In your mouth texture. Flavor was not as intense when we have used the same marinade and grilled. 

Appearance looked boiled. I did try and sear it, but the breast had swelled up and was rollie pollie so that made it hard. It wouldn't lay flat. 

Drummies.

Skin was not edible, what was left. 
Flavor wise much like the breast. Not as snappy as when grilled. 

Texture very much like stewed chicken. Good but I'm Not a fan of stewed drummies. 

I tried to crisp these up, but there was no way. Skin was too far gone. Skin was inedible for me. 

Verdict, 

I hope the beef and pork I plan on trying is better. Otherwise this thing will be in the classified section... 

Wife liked the breast. But commented more on the store bought tater tots and baked cauliflower.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 17, 2017)

Here's the photos




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 17, 2017)

dls1 said:


> From the look of your last photo, you may be a little low on water. If that's not the cause, unplug the unit, and call it a night. At the high temp you were cooking, you were done a long time ago. No harm will come.



No this had nothing to do with low water. Plenty of water in there. It was 1" Below the "high" water mark, which is where it was when I started. 

The timer was going off telling me that time was up.
I set the time in the app to alert me. In the app there is no way to turn off the timer. There is nothing on the unit to turn off the timer. Only a way to turn it on, unless I'm missing something. 

I have contacted Anova and am awaiting a response.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 17, 2017)

After more discussion with the wife she said the breast reminded her of having poached chicken, minus the wine. Guess poaches chicken is poached in wine!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 18, 2017)

So the white sauce is a winner, the chicken not so much. I'll give the breast another try, but the drummies I am going to save for high temp smoking and grilling.


----------



## tropics (Jan 18, 2017)

I don't see me gettin a SV any time soon.

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 18, 2017)

tropics said:


> I don't see me gettin a SV any time soon.
> 
> Richie


Yeah, so far not super impressed. Wife isn't either. She said she prefers the chicken that I grill.

I'm going to try a tri tip this weekend and see how that goes.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jan 18, 2017)

For those of us (you)  that really know, and are experienced, and are able to get the IT correct and a proper sear through traditional methods there is marginal benefit, but it is another tool in the tool box. There are tradeoffs. What I find is most useful and shines the most for me with Sous Vide is the "set-it-and-forget-it" ability while I am free to do other things. Its kind of like a crock-pot; some of the best meals can come out of a crock-pot and are way convenient... but there are limitation, and I wouldn't want it that way for every meal.

I didn't buy an Anova because it felt like another cooking fad and no way was I going to pay what they want for them just to find out I had no use for it.  I did want to try it though, so I built a PID controller for about $40. I ran a rice cooker with water in it, and put an aquarium bubble stone in it, and VIOLA! I have precise remote thermometers to keep an eye on things if I need.

Now that same controller is going to get me going with dry curing. Will still use it for Sous Vide once in a while, but I may pick up an Anova at some point. The price has come down some and there are sales.

Chase- If you put a whole roast like a tri-tip in, it will benefit from a longer cook period than doing a minimum short one to reach IT. It gives it that perfect almost fall-apart tenderness of a good slow roast but at the perfect pink and juicy doneness. Mmmm... I hear horseradish calling...


----------



## xray (Jan 18, 2017)

Sorry to hear it didn't work out for you, Case.  Hopefully this weekend I'll get the chance to make something.

As for the chicken drummies, I never would have thought to Sous Vide them. Even with a smoker 325+ or a hot grill, I never find the skin to be crispy enough for my liking. When it's fried then it's okay for me.

I guess it's safe to say I'm not a fan of the skin, so I will probably only ever try chicken breast, in the SV.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 18, 2017)

Xray said:


> Sorry to hear it didn't work out for you, Case. Hopefully this weekend I'll get the chance to make something.
> 
> As for the chicken drummies, I never would have thought to Sous Vide them. Even with a smoker 325+ or a hot grill, I never find the skin to be crispy enough for my liking. When it's fried then it's okay for me.
> 
> I guess it's safe to say I'm not a fan of the skin, so I will probably only ever try chicken breast, in the SV.


Yeah I'm with you on the drummies. I like them crisp. Honestly I like the texture of grilled chicken better too. I will give another breast a shot. I think that I will pound it down a bit though. This one plumped up so much that there was no way to really grill it.

Here's to hoping that the tri tip comes out great!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 18, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> For those of us (you)  that really know, and are experienced, and are able to get the IT correct and a proper sear through traditional methods there is marginal benefit, but it is another tool in the tool box. There are tradeoffs. What I find is most useful and shines the most for me with Sous Vide is the "set-it-and-forget-it" ability while I am free to do other things. Its kind of like a crock-pot; some of the best meals can come out of a crock-pot and are way convenient... but there are limitation, and I wouldn't want it that way for every meal.
> 
> I didn't buy an Anova because it felt like another cooking fad and no way was I going to pay what they want for them just to find out I had no use for it.  I did want to try it though, so I built a PID controller for about $40. I ran a rice cooker with water in it, and put an aquarium bubble stone in it, and VIOLA! I have precise remote thermometers to keep an eye on things if I need.
> 
> ...


Yes I plan on the tri tip being in the water for 6-8 hours, then sear on the grill.

I too was excited about the set it and forget it. I also was excited about using it with wifi and being able to start the cooks remotely.


----------



## youngbuck (Jan 18, 2017)

My first attempt at sous vide was just after Thanksgiving. I bought the Anova when it went on sale. I used bone in, skin on chicken thighs. I cooked at 163 for 2 hrs. I seasoned with yardbird, butter, and Johnny's. After the 2hrs I cooled them in a cool water bath for 15 minutes or so. I then seared them off in a cast iron pan. They were tremendous. The skin was bite-through perfect. I made a little wine garlic butter sauce from the drippings in the bag. I haven't had a chance to duplicate it yet. It is definitely on my list. I also used the article by Kenji Lopez as reference. I smoked some butter Christmas morning that I plan on trying the same recipe with eventually.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 18, 2017)

Dirt,

Wouldn't cooking in the oven at low temp (lowest setting on mine is 170) simulate a SV system? Ofcourse 170 is too high for beef and pork but would work for chicken and turkey.


----------



## dls1 (Jan 18, 2017)

DS,

Sorry that your maiden voyage didn't work out too well. After reading and re-reading your notes, and looking at your photos I'm not surprised at the outcome, and I think there are a couple reasons for that.

First, and in my opinion, I think you cooked the chicken far too high, and for far too long. Personally, I would have gone at a temperature of 150°F for 2, maybe 3, hours. As an alternative, go 165°F for 1 to 2 hours. You could start the drumsticks and breasts at the same time, or add the breasts mid way through. At the low end of each range, check everything to see if the texture is to your liking, and if not, carry on for another hour.

You said that you followed guidance of Kenji-Lopez Alt who I'm familiar with. Whenever I'm doing some new with sous vide I usually refer to his material, and that of a couple others. In his presentations regarding cooking something sous vide he typically provides a description with photos and comments of the results from cooking the item at several different times and temperatures. Regarding drumsticks, as well as thighs, his comments are,

- 150°F for 1-4 hours. Very juicy and firm. Cuts somewhat steak like on the low end of the cooking time.

- 165°F for 1-4 hours. Very juicy and completely tender.

- 165°F for 4-8 hours. Moderately juicy with a shreddable and pull off the bone texture. Becomes more like braised chicken starting around the 4 hour point.

Everyone has their own preference for taste and texture, and only you know what that is for yourself and your family. Keep experimenting until you hit the sweet spot, and then one of the true values of sous vide kicks in. You can repeat yourself with 100% consistent precision every time.

Second, though I don't recall mention of it in your notes, it appears from your photos that you actually cooked the chicken in the white sauce that you used for the marinade. If that was the case, I think you were probably doomed from the start when cooking sous vide, and your comments about it being like a boiled or stewed chicken are appropriate. Also, the skin probably would have, for the most part, disintegrated.

Sauces such as that are prepared for finishing and serving, and occasionally, used as a marinade. When used as a marinade, it's cleaned of the marinade before cooking. Try it again, and reserve the sauce for finishing on the grill or stove top, or in the broiler.

Good luck.


----------



## disco (Jan 18, 2017)

Great thread showing your learning curve!

Points

Disco


----------



## b-one (Jan 18, 2017)

Looking forward to the TT! Maybe the chicken will get better with some practice!


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 18, 2017)

The only chicken I've made with mine was thighs, but I just cooked with SPOG and browned after and they were good. The recipes I've seen deal with the sauces after the meat is cooked. Cooking in the sauce just turned it to mush. You've shown us that drummys aren't a Sous Vide thing thank you! I'm loving this new method, but it has its limitations.
I think you'll like the TT. Just remember it only cooks the meat through, you need to sear the outside...
The Flatiron steak I made was incredible. Cook & sear.
Thanks for the informative post!

Dan


----------



## boomerangg22 (Jan 18, 2017)

if anyone is looking for one of these Anova - Precision Cooker with WiFi. Bestbuy has them for 199 then coupon code *SAVEONSMALL w*ill get you 40 dollars off and then you can get 25 more off using a visa credit card of some kind. Don't have a credit card and never will. Anyway just in case someone might be looking for one. Still to high for me but I'd like the wifi thingy.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 18, 2017)

I moved this to the new Sous Vide Section.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 19, 2017)

dls1 said:


> DS,
> 
> Sorry that your maiden voyage didn't work out too well. After reading and re-reading your notes, and looking at your photos I'm not surprised at the outcome, and I think there are a couple reasons for that.
> 
> ...





SmokeyMose said:


> The only chicken I've made with mine was thighs, but I just cooked with SPOG and browned after and they were good. The recipes I've seen deal with the sauces after the meat is cooked. Cooking in the sauce just turned it to mush. You've shown us that drummys aren't a Sous Vide thing thank you! I'm loving this new method, but it has its limitations.
> I think you'll like the TT. Just remember it only cooks the meat through, you need to sear the outside...
> The Flatiron steak I made was incredible. Cook & sear.
> Thanks for the informative post!
> ...


See hears the thing I want to be able to sauce and marinate all in one and not have to add additional steps. This particular recipe is one that I can do that on the smoker of the grill.

I really don't want to have to wash off my marinade every time I cook chicken. Therefore, the sous vide and chicken probably isn't best for me.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 19, 2017)

Youngbuck said:


> My first attempt at sous vide was just after Thanksgiving. I bought the Anova when it went on sale. I used bone in, skin on chicken thighs. I cooked at 163 for 2 hrs. I seasoned with yardbird, butter, and Johnny's. After the 2hrs I cooled them in a cool water bath for 15 minutes or so. I then seared them off in a cast iron pan. They were tremendous. The skin was bite-through perfect. I made a little wine garlic butter sauce from the drippings in the bag. I haven't had a chance to duplicate it yet. It is definitely on my list. I also used the article by Kenji Lopez as reference. I smoked some butter Christmas morning that I plan on trying the same recipe with eventually.


I have to second this . I did same with drumsticks . rubbed with sweet BBQ seasoning , cooked at 165 for 2 hrs ,, cooled ,  then crisp skin on gas grill . Very good . My kids were all over them , no leftovers .


----------



## dls1 (Jan 19, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> See hears the thing I want to be able to sauce and marinate all in one and not have to add additional steps. This particular recipe is one that I can do that on the smoker of the grill.
> 
> I really don't want to have to wash off my marinade every time I cook chicken. Therefore, the sous vide and chicken probably isn't best for me.


DS,

The process you prefer, and describe, is obviously not compatible with cooking sous vide. You like it that way so you should stick with it. There's much more that you can use the sous vide method for that would probably be satisfying to you.

Do some research, ask questions, use your imagination, and keep trying new things.


----------

